# How to automatically add macro buttons to the cut list that eCabinets generates in ex



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a cool tip on how you can automatically add macro buttons to your excel workbook that ecabinets generates when you export their cut list to excel. This can be used on any workbook. So check it out and let me know what you think
Here is a link to the video
https://youtu.be/jdOmtxfIktw


----------

